

 Ex-Microsoft privacy adviser: I don't trust company after NSA revelations - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/30/microsoft-privacy-chief-nsa

======
ferdo
I want to know who ever trusted Microsoft to begin with?

~~~
drakaal
Trust Microsoft before you trust Google. Microsoft never sold your data to
advertisers.

Google will sell me all of the search data for a user. That includes
"directions" so I can tell what household.

Google is evil.

------
Zigurd
Keeping your privacy advocate in the dark while handing over data from US-
based operations can't be in harmony with data protection laws.

You have to wonder what liability US firms might be exposed to in Europe, and
at what diplomatic arm-twisting must be under way to limit that exposure.

------
drakaal
Basically he is saying he sucked at his job, because when I was at Microsoft I
knew we were sharing data with out warrants and I didn't even work in that
group.

I knew that Hotmail shared data without warrants. I knew that we had archives
of users passwords so that we could comply with orders from the Fed to provide
them. I also knew that we didn't require paperwork just a request.

If I knew this why didn't the guy who was tasked with knowing this know? There
are only two possible answers. He was stupid, or he didn't want to know.

There is a third scenario. He knew and is now lying.

